# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کنکور 1401

## a99a78

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من 99 کنکور دادم و ازاد پرستاری اوردم و قصدم اینه 1401 کنکور بدم .. 1400 نمیشه کنکور بدم چون درسای پرستاری سنگینه و نمیشه وقت زیادی برای درس های کنکور گذاشت میخوام اروم اروم از امسال شروع کنم . از اونجایی که نمیخوام خانواده تا اعلام نتایج 1401 بدونن کنکور دادم میشه بعد از قبولی در کنکور از دانشگاه انصراف بدم؟
کلی ممنونم .. بعد میشه بگید از الان چیا رو بخونم؟

Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
 or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldEditLog in to edit with GingerLog in to edit with Ginger×

----------


## Carolin

کنکور دادن کار راحتیه
هرکی میتونه کنکور بده
ولی قبول شدن سخته روزی ده دوازده ساعت کار میخاد با گلی هزینه
شما ک بی تجربه هم نیستین ب نظرتون همزمان با تحصیل میشه کنکور قبول شد یا اینک کسی نفهمه کنکور میدین؟!

----------


## elnaz_

> کنکور دادن کار راحتیه
> هرکی میتونه کنکور بده
> ولی قبول شدن سخته روزی ده دوازده ساعت کار میخاد با گلی هزینه
> شما ک بی تجربه هم نیستین ب نظرتون همزمان با تحصیل میشه کنکور قبول شد یا اینک کسی نفهمه کنکور میدین؟!


 لعنت به هزینش ک خیلیا بخاطر همین نمیتونن دزس بخونن و باید حسرت بکشن

----------


## mohamad1998

> لعنت به هزینش ک خیلیا بخاطر همین نمیتونن دزس بخونن و باید حسرت بکشن


آره خداییش خیلی هزینش بالاس

----------

